# The ultimate Valentine poll



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Suppose you received on Valentine's day such as present as shown above:
How many _Mozartkugeln_ you would relish ?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Too bad we don't do Valentines Day, those look delicious! The artwork on the box reminds me of some Mozart chocolate liqueur I had once. Fantastic stuff!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks, I'd rather prefer a nice big juicy steak.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I've loved those since childhood. At my age, two would do.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I voted for my mom who loves this candy, but I'm personally not interested in it. Marzipan I don't like.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't have the slightest clue what those even are.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I have my hands full on two _Mozartkugeln_


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Eat all, save the wrappers


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> Eat all, save the wrappers


The wrappers are indeed things of beauty. I remember opening them very carefully as a child, to avoid any tearing, and then I'd fold them open and save them, just like you said!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Harmonie said:


> I don't have the slightest clue what those even are.


Yep. I can't vote on this one.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

*"I'LL 'AVE THE LOT!"*


----------

